# What camera do you use...



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

To photograph your dog?

Currently, I'm using just my iPhone as my digital camera died and my film camera is...cumbersome.

I'm not just interested in fancy cameras, I want to know what everyone is doing. It would be great if you could include a representative photo you've taken with the camera in your response.

I'm also specifically interested in knowing if your digital camera has a viewfinder or just an LCD.

Thanks!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm using a Nikon D80. 

Given the chance, I would a Canon S95, it's been getting very good reviews and is compact.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I lament the demise of the viewfinder on most point and shoot cameras.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Panasonic Lumix camera.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a cheapo P&S (kodak easyshare) for socialization adventures, so I'm not carrying a big camera, it fits in my pocket, takes video too so that comes in handy sometimes.
This is a picture taken with that on a soc. adventure:










And I have another P&S- a little more expensive but it just broke LOL I am bummed- it started sparking. It was a Nikon L100. Took nice vids, good pictures. Took it on hiking adventures again, when I didn't want lenses etc. with me.
Picture with that:










And I have a Canon Rebel SLR with just the kit lens for now.
Takes nice frameable pictures, I don't take it anywhere with me ahah, & I'm still getting used to it. Took this one:










The SLR & kodak P&S have a viewfinder & screen, the Nikon just has a screen. As you can see I'm not big into a certain name brand haha, I did like Nikon but mine just caught fire within a year so...


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

nikon D7K...though i cannot say that I am adept at using it quite yet.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Kodaik easy share(can't remember the #s on it tho) but usually jus use my BB phone I have it with me more often than my camera. But my camera takes much better photos.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nikon D5000. LOVE it!! Got it right before my DD was born. Best money ever spent!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone who's responded so far. I'm making a list.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you looking for a P & S or a DSLR? I have a 5 year old Canon Rebel XT, and I like it but I'm ready to upgrade. I think the T3 would be comparable to what I have, but my next camera will probably be the Canon EOS 60D.

Here's a picture of Halo I took with my Rebel XT:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Debbie, I really want something that will fit in my pocket but still take great pix; however, I also really want a viewfinder. Since these are practically mutually exclusive, I haven't made up my mind yet. I may end up with one of each.

And, holy moly, Halo and Shasta look like siblings.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I was stuck with broken p&s's and using my phone too. So many lost shots with the kids and pup. I wanted to get a good camera without going overboard. The advice I was getting was too much for my understanding of cameras, so I just looked for the best I could get without being too complicated to use. I bought a Canon Rebel 2ti a couple weeks ago. Great deal at Sam's / Costco - 2 lenses, bag, card. I am a camera idiot and just use the auto settings so far. It's a little bulky but I love it. Here's some pics, they've all been cropped - 18 mp makes some HUGE pictures.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Steve, that's one of the cameras we were considering. I love the to action (running and shaking) shots. That's what I'm really missing using just my iPhone. Also, Ava is beautiful.

P.S. I'm a 'Bama mom.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I use a Canon Power Shot A495. For me, takes great pictures. Have gotten some awesome shots with it. Most of the pictures in my album of chance were taken with an A490 before it got stolen. Basically the same. I love my little Canon. Small enough to fit in a shirt pocket and also takes great videos too. Not too expensive, right around $100.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Given the chance, I would a Canon S95, it's been getting very good reviews and is compact.


I use a Canon S90 which is practically identical to the S95 (only aesthetic and ergo changes between the 90 and 95). While I love the camera for it's fast lens, slightly larger than normal sensor, great low light capability, RAW and full manual mode capability (which I almost exclusively shoot in now), _extremely_ small form factor given its functionality- the shutter lag and slow focus makes it difficult to shoot fast moving subjects in anything but great lighting.

That said- I'd not trade its compactness for the best DSLR in the world... I *love* being able to put it in my pocket, or clip it onto my belt. It is a _fantastic_ performer given its size, and I would highly recommend it as long as you go in knowing you might miss a few shots.

(Really though- there are tricks you can do to eliminate focus lag. I recall reading about it about a year ago but was too new to manual cameras to understand what it meant. It was something about setting up the S90 for street shooting by setting the aperture such that you had a very long depth of field- something like 5' to infinity. Then there is some setting to turn off the focus motor since anything within that focal distance should be in focus... or something like that... If I can find the article, I'll post it since it might sway you into considering such a fantastic little camera.)

BTW- although not as compact as the S90/95- the Canon G10 (and maybe the G12) does still have a viewfinder. It's very very similar to the S90 in features.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Score. I found it... Setting up snap shooting mode on the G9 | LifeSpy with a G9

The S95 has pretty much the same capabilities as the G series.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree about the viewfinder......I can't use a camera without one
I have a Canon 550D DSLR which I think in the states might be called the Rebel (or is it Canada). 
It is a wonderful camera....not too fancy but takes shots which you would expect from a DSLR. However it is a pain to carry around everywhere and doesn't just fit in your pocket. A lot of the compact cameras now do and have a lot of the same features....it is pretty incredible what they have put into these tiny cameras. If you are not "into" photography but still want really good pictures then the little compacts are ideal.
Have attached a couple of my photos...one of a portrait of the "baby" and a couple of the Australian scenery....the one with the sheep was with a canon compact digital camera....still takes great shots.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Ava said:


> I was stuck with broken p&s's and using my phone too. So many lost shots with the kids and pup. I wanted to get a good camera without going overboard. The advice I was getting was too much for my understanding of cameras, so I just looked for the best I could get without being too complicated to use. I bought a Canon Rebel 2ti a couple weeks ago. Great deal at Sam's / Costco - 2 lenses, bag, card. I am a camera idiot and just use the auto settings so far. It's a little bulky but I love it. Here's some pics, they've all been cropped - 18 mp makes some HUGE pictures.


I think that is the same as the Canon 550D here in Australia.
Great photos.....I love mine....just a pity it is a bit big to cart around.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmmm......when you re-size them for posting here they come up a little less sharp!!!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I would love a DSLR ... but for right now I've been taking pictures with my FujiFilm FinePix S2950 -- it's a decent point and shoot. 

Couple of pics I've taken with it: 

















*
*


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a bit of a camera hoarder!! But the one I use most is the Nikon D90.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The point and shoots take great pictures, AND fit in my pocket. But in order to see what I'm photographing on the LCD, I need my (reading) glasses, which I don't want to have to carry with me, say, to the dog park. I don't need my glasses with a viewfinder. This is my dilemma.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's responses AND especially the time you've taken to provide me with feedback and examples of the photos you're taking.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My camera is a 12.2 mp easyshare M341. I jus got it out and looked. I like it but for every good pic it take it takes one that looks like I took it with my phone. So I sure would not gripe if I was able to get one that took great pics more than 60 percent of the time. Ill hang around this one and see what everyone else has too.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I use a broken Point and Shoot - Panasonic ZS3

Takes decent action shots in good lighting



















Have to be careful indoors with bad lighting, though




















More examples:













































Non-GSD


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

wildo said:


> I use a Canon S90 which is practically identical to the S95 (only aesthetic and ergo changes between the 90 and 95). While I love the camera for it's fast lens, slightly larger than normal sensor, great low light capability, RAW and full manual mode capability (which I almost exclusively shoot in now), _extremely_ small form factor given its functionality- the shutter lag and slow focus makes it difficult to shoot fast moving subjects in anything but great lighting.
> 
> That said- I'd not trade its compactness for the best DSLR in the world... I *love* being able to put it in my pocket, or clip it onto my belt. It is a _fantastic_ performer given its size, and I would highly recommend it as long as you go in knowing you might miss a few shots.
> 
> ...


I almost bought a G12! When the right time comes, I'm upgrading to D7000, if you a box at Costco that has drool on it, it was me!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a Nikon D90.  (I also use my iPhone's camera because that's easier to fit in my pocket)


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rei said:


> I use a broken Point and Shoot - Panasonic ZS3


This shot is amazing!! Love it!!!!

I use a Nikon D200 (It's completely manual, no auto) Takes fantastic photos if you know how to use it. I do want to get a D5000 or D90 those are nice for less professional photos and an everyday camera. I also have a Nikon CoolPix S6000 for daily use and always have my iPhone 4 with me. I'm what you would consider a camera hooker. lol


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

It's not the camera, it's the person behind it that counts.

I use a Nikon D80, want the D7000.

Also have a small cannon p&s


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

suzzyq01 said:


> This shot is amazing!! Love it!!!!


I agree. I have a copy hanging on my office wall courtesy of Rei  :toasting:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Caledon said:


> It's not the camera, it's the person behind it that counts.


:thumbup:


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Canon Rebel Xsi. 














































Non GSD shots, this one is from a friends wedding.






















































krisk


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I use a Nikon D50 with a good lens, check out the pic's... Make sure you click on the pictures, they should get real big.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I have a Canon Rebel XSi. It's a great camera for me.


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got a Canon 7D and a few lenses I spent a ton of money on it but I don't regret a penny of it. It has a 100% coverage viewfinder and ability to display on the LCD as well it's the best of both worlds and it shoots 8 pictures per second with auto focus. When you need to catch action and have blur free pictures it does the job in an awesome way. Hands down the best camera I've owned.

Examples



























This is what 8 FPS looks like in stop motion


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. There are some fantastic photographers on this board.



Caledon said:


> It's not the camera, it's the person behind it that counts.


I think that's true, to a point. If you don't have an eye for what to capture, the nicest camera in the world won't make your photos captivating. For example, I could buy the exact same equipment as this photographer, and never get a shot as magnificent as this one, which is one of the finest GSD (or any dog) portraits I've ever seen.

But there's definitely a difference between professional quality photos taken with DSLRs/top lenses and shot with great lighting (cannot stress the importance of light enough), vs the photos I take on my Canon Powershot (would like to upgrade to the S95) or iPhone. 

I used to have a DSLR (Pentax K-5), but found that it was too big and heavy to take everywhere, so I replaced it with a Panasonic Lumix GF1, a mirrorless or "Micro Four-Thirds" camera that delivers 90 percent of DSLR quality at half the size. 

I DO miss and notice that extra 10 percent, especially when I see some of the amazing work people do with their DSLRs. But for my purposes, I'm willing to sacrifice a little quality for portability, just because I know I won't end up using a camera -- no matter how good it is -- if I can't take it with me easily.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Most camera's today are pretty darn good when over 8 px's. The reason I went with the Nikon was the price. I got a great deal at Costco on a close out. Just get one that you can change lenses and then SHOP for a really good lense. In my case I got a super deal. Get a good one. because you well have those pictures when your dog s are gone and believe me it s heart breakng. Canon makes great camera's also so don't ever believe one is better because they both take great pic's. I see px's here that are down right awful and when those people lose their dogs they well be kickng themselves. I know because t happened to me. See my pc's


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Got a Canon Rebel T1i. Still figuring it out LOL


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Ooops, forgot to enclose the pictures. My camera has a large view finder. Love it. Here are sample pictures. I resized the pics in Photobucket. So I hope they come out the right size.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Nikon coolpix p100 I love it especially for the action shots 11pics/second

View attachment 10957


View attachment 10958


View attachment 10959


----------



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a Canon 5D II full frame 35mm with 85mm 1.2 lens and 50mm 1.4

Pictures where taken in the late afternoon/evening sun.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for your input. I think I'm going to get an inexpensive point and shoot (< $200) and starting hinting about a digital SLR for Christmas, either a Canon D90 or a Canon Rebel T2i.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

silvergts1998 said:


> I use a Canon 5D II full frame 35mm with 85mm 1.2 lens and 50mm 1.4
> 
> Pictures where taken in the late afternoon/evening sun.


Your kids (human and canine) are gorgeous. These pictures look like the ones that come in the frame when you buy it -- like display photos in a store, they're so adorable.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Nikon D5000










A border and watermark was added to this, nothing else. Shot with a UV filter in overcast lighting.


----------

